
Unicorn Battle uses buzzwords to measure a startup’s ‘unicornibility’ - nayade_nas
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/03/unicorn-battle/
======
26pcode
how this could be applied to other stuff? I imagine in a meetup listening to
some guys that don't know what they are talking about, and this notifying me
about what buzzwords they use to overpromise or to look like they are
interesting haha

